# Blue Springs Lake (or Pond) near Kolob



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Anyone who's been to Kolob has surely seen the small lake (Bluesprings) about two miles before Kolob if your coming from Virgin. I know that only members (or those that have cabins near the lake) are welcome to fish it and the only way an outsider can fish there is if they are accompanied by a member. That being said, unless I want to take a chance at breaking the law I will never fish there. I would probably do that but there is no excuse (should I get caught) because it is fenced off with signs everywhere. Seriously, if I could fish anywhere right now it would be there because I know trout are in that lake and have been for a long time and seeing that it rarely gets fished, its gotta have some monsters in there. Has anyone fished it before and if so, how did you do/what were you using? Any members out there interested in taking me sometime? For a small fee? Also, if I were to just go in there and fish, whats the worst that could happen to me and the most likely penalty that I would get? I want to fish it so bad that Im about ready to take a chance.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I know that feeling! There are a couple of spots on the White River that I pass on the way to Scofield that taunt me behind a posted fence every time I pass. There are small beaver dams that scream nice fish in this spot and I'm tempted to jump the fence, but it's right off the highway and I'd get busted for sure.

Darned water grubbing snobs!

I hope you get your ticket to ride. That would be a nice experience.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I know that feeling! There are a couple of spots on the White River that I pass on the way to Scofield that taunt me behind a posted fence every time I pass. There are small beaver dams that scream nice fish in this spot and I'm tempted to jump the fence, but it's right off the highway and I'd get busted for sure.
> 
> Darned water grubbing snobs!
> 
> I hope you get your ticket to ride. That would be a nice experience.


Go downstream from there LOAH....there are a few places to access that river...  
No sense making that land owner unhappy....   ...Or just go ask him....and when you do, call me please??.. :wink:


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

jeremy we own a ranch in virgin and i think i know which pond you are talking about. i fished it one evening and all we caught were largemouths and crappies. after talking to our neighbor he said there are some trout in their but the largemouths and crappie are the dominating species. i never looked into it after that, because i like targeting the slime rockets over those scaly things.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Its got a few big brookies but you will catch bigger fish out of Kolob.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

There is also a lake/pond up by panguitch that is said to have big trout in it but it is set up like that pond by kolob. You kind of need a place like that to fish in the summer when all of Vegas migrates up here to southern Utah.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I hate seeing a good fishing spot that I cannot access. It drives me crazy.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've split off the remainder of this thread, and placed it in the "Everything else" forum since the thread was hijacked. The subsequent posts had little or nothing to do with fishing. If you want to read it, go to viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2297.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you Petersen!!!


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Petersen said:


> I've split off the remainder of this thread, and placed it in the "Everything else" forum since the thread was hijacked. The subsequent posts had little or nothing to do with fishing. If you want to read it, go to viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2297.


Why save it at all? It's 5 minutes of someone's life that they will never get back if they read that useless diatribe.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Improv said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> > I've split off the remainder of this thread, and placed it in the "Everything else" forum since the thread was hijacked. The subsequent posts had little or nothing to do with fishing. If you want to read it, go to viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2297.
> ...


So lets not pay it any more attention and it will die on its own.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Improv said:
> 
> 
> > Petersen said:
> ...


+1


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Improv said:
> 
> 
> > Petersen said:
> ...


Yes lets change the subject So how about this weather lately :wink:


----------

